# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مهندسی رباتیک دارم میخام واسه داروسازی کنکور بدم  میتونم؟

## azadeh123

سلام به همه.
من 2 ساله فارغ التحصیل شدم و واسه اینکه رشته خودم بدردم نخورد میخام تغییر رشته بدم و از اول کنکور تجربی بدم و داروسازی قبول شم

حالا الان که تابستونه چیارو بخونم؟لازمه کانون ثبت نام کنم؟اصلا به نظرتون میتونم با این سختیای قبولی و متقاضی زیاد قبول شم؟

----------

